# How about a Wake on LAN physical start button?



## grecinos (Jan 11, 2019)

Hey guys,

As many of you know, most PC's have the ability to power on via a Wake on LAN (WOL) feature.  I was able to download an app on my smartphone that sends a WOL signal, that turns on my desktop PC.  It works like a charm.  I want to make a physical button that sits on my desk.  When I press the button I want it to send a WOL signal to my PC that subsequently turns it on.  I was thinking of setting up my Raspberry Pi to do this.  I've located the code, in Java, that sends the WOL signal (ie magic packets).  I need a physical button that connects to the Raspberry Pi's USB port such that the Java app can detect if it has been pressed.  I'm envisioning a button that looks similar to an automobile "Push to start" button.  

Has this already been done?  What do you guys think?


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 11, 2019)

grecinos said:


> I want to make a physical button that sits on my desk.  When I press the button I want it to send a WOL signal to my PC that subsequently turns it on.


So...basically...you want an additional power button? Or...rather...why not just push the power button you already have?


----------



## grecinos (Jan 11, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> So...basically...you want an additional power button? Or...rather...why not just push the power button you already have?



Lol, yea.  It does sound lazy, doesn't it!  

Seriously though,  It's more of a "cool factor" thing.   I forgot to mention that my PC is situated in a closet, adjacent to my work station.  So, it saves time from having to open the closet and press the power button.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 11, 2019)

most Pc these days have Bios Settings to wake up PC from mouse /keyboard

did i hear you say"Well i never knew that"


----------



## grecinos (Jan 11, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> most Pc these days have Bios Settings to wake up PC from mouse /keyboard
> 
> did i hear you say"Well i never knew that"



Very funny .  I've tried to configure the BIOS to do just that, but no success.  If I use a wired keyboard, I can wake from a sleep state, but not a cold boot.  I normally use a wireless keyboard and mouse.  None of which can wake from a sleep state, or cold boot.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 11, 2019)

Do you have a smartphone? You could always push wake on lan to it using an app while on the same LAN once you've enabled WoL on your system:

https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/turn-pc-android-phone-wakeonlan/
https://www.howtogeek.com/94110/wake-up-your-computers-using-your-android-phone/

Or if you're familiar with accessing your router and port forwarding (not hard to do on most routers, and if you're not familiar it's not too shabby to learn and work through), and if on a dynamic ISP service where your WAN (internet facing) IP address changes sometimes, you will want to setup a dynamic DNS service (I prefer DuckDNS and have my router setup to report to DuckDNS), you could also power on your system while away from home as well:

https://www.howtogeek.com/192642/how-to-remotely-turn-on-your-pc-over-the-internet/



Edit: Also not sure what board you have, but if it fully supported Intel vPro both CPU and MB if you're on Intel hardware you could also utilize that in what is called out of band management that would let you turn your pc on/off, access the OS, BIOS, etc. That gets a little more advanced than what you seek here though, and would take a higher level of administrative comprehension and ability than what is required with WoL. If you want to go down that road, let me know. 

Edit 2: I can envision a RPI project with a button to do this as well... that could lead to a fun project if you're into that kinda thing... https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=206365


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 11, 2019)

I think using an entire RaspberryPi just for that is stupid and wasteful.
You have many alternatives:
1) If you have a wireless adapter, you can do Wake-on-WLAN the same way (if supported)
2) 433Mhz key fob and wireless relay (in parallel to your power button, or spliced in)
3) wake on USB. Should even work with RF wireless KB (at least w/ Logitech ones).
4) IR remote + receiver and the same as above.
5) Get a router with DD-WRT/OpenWRT firmware, or better a gateway running BSD/Linux and read some manuals to do it in software(you can even set up a mini Web server so  you can poll your PC to check if it's on, send WoLAN or  WoWLAN packets, and exchange data in JSON or something, write a small app and you are done ).
Maybe by the time you are done with #5, getting your ass up and walking to the power button wouldn't be such a bad idea


----------



## grecinos (Jan 12, 2019)

Kursah:   Yes, I have a smartphone.  I have an app that performs a WOL signal to turn on my PC from a cold boot, and it works like a charm.  I had to do, more or less, what you mentioned.  I had to fiddle with my router settings, and the app required the IP address of my PC as well as the MAC address.  It wasn't too difficult.  I found a tutorial that tells you how to do it, step by step.  For the moment, I don't plan on configuring my system to power up when I'm away from home.  

The RPI project seemed compelling, as I rarely use it.  

silentBogo:
I think I'll stick with my smartphone's WOL app for the moment.  But I still think my idea has a bit of "cool factor" to it.  Enough to merit some research.  (I'll probably spend more energy figuring this out, than a year's worth of getting my arse out of the chair to turn it on)   .  Does that count?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2019)

Wasnt there a remote clicker power button from lian li?


----------



## grecinos (Jan 12, 2019)

Mussels said:


> Wasnt there a remote clicker power button from lian li?



Yes.  I've seen remotes that can turn a desktop PC on.  Although, what I don't like about it, is that you have to physically connect their hardware to the motherboard's power connector.  This might void the warranty, and I just don't trust it.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2019)

that... does not void a warranty


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 12, 2019)

Clap on <clap clap>...Clap off<clap clap>. Clap on, Clap off...The Clapper!


----------



## grecinos (Jan 12, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Clap on <clap clap>...Clap off<clap clap>. Clap on, Clap off...The Clapper!



The Clapper, lol. 




Mussels said:


> that... does not void a warranty



You're probably right.  I'll see if I can find some reviews.  I wonder what people are saying about them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 12, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> 4) IR remote + receiver and the same as above.


This.  You can buy them for $15ish bucks and they do far more than just power.  Only requirement is it has to be plugged into a USB port that has +5VSB.  Run the IR receiver outside of the closet so the remote can signal it.

Although much more expensive, I highly recommend this (Inteset remote + IR receiver):
https://www.amazon.com/Inteset-Universal-Receiver-Streamers-Including/dp/B07612LMHF/

The remote is fully programable and all around awesome (have two of them here).


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 12, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Clap on, Clap off...The Clapper!


The world before Alexa 



Mussels said:


> Wasnt there a remote clicker power button from lian li?


Couldn't find the LianLi one, but here's one from Silverstone:
https://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=714&area=en


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2019)

silverstone is probably it, i was thinking 'that fancy case company i never see any more'


----------



## grecinos (Jan 19, 2019)

Update:

Well, I did it!  I now have a button that sits on my desk.  When I press it, it turns on my Desktop PC that is tucked away in my closet.  The button is programmable.  You can choose any color for when it's idling, and when it is pressed.  For the moment, I have it set to a light blue color when idling, and a bright blue when it's pressed.  It works like  a charm!


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 19, 2019)

Another option ... could just let it go to sleep.  Since it's in a closet w./ closed door, can't be using much energy.


----------



## grecinos (Jan 19, 2019)

True, but that's no fun.


----------



## Pooperscooper (Aug 16, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> I think using an entire RaspberryPi just for that is stupid and wasteful.
> You have many alternatives:
> 1) If you have a wireless adapter, you can do Wake-on-WLAN the same way (if supported)
> 2) 433Mhz key fob and wireless relay (in parallel to your power button, or spliced in)
> ...



I hope this only makes you want to do this more.  Laziness is the mother of invention. People like this should be ignored or we would never have power steering.  Keep on messing around, who knows what cool things you'll stumble upon. Ignore these jerks.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 16, 2019)

Pooperscooper said:


> I hope this only makes you want to do this more. Laziness is the mother of invention. People like this should be ignored or we would never have power steering. Keep on messing around, who knows what cool things you'll stumble upon. Ignore these jerks.


Engineering is about doing things the most efficient way, not the most ridiculously overpriced way.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 16, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Engineering is about doing things the most efficient way, not the most ridiculously overpriced way.


But efficiency can be Calculated not just in terms of money. For the engineers at Koenigsegg, overpriced is not an issue. Or are you saying they're not engineers?


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 16, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> But efficiency can be Calculated not just in terms of money.


Also in terms of labor, which RPi as a power button also sucks at (comparing to chinese keyfob dongle or IR remote kit). I'm sure even engineers at Koenigsegg would agree.


----------

